# NEED 4 HUNTER`S FOR TALBOT COUNTY



## deerhunter3670 (Feb 21, 2007)

The club has 5ac of land to camp on .With water power and a bath house. It is one mile from the land we hunt on . This site has hook ups for camper's too. The land is 407 ac of clear cut and select cut . The price is 520.00 for the year. You can call me at home from 5pm till 9:30 pm Mon -Fri ask for Allen the # is 770-943-7758.


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Feb 23, 2007)

*land*

All PM have reply to.THANK YOU.


----------



## wrfdhuntin (Feb 24, 2007)

*????*

Sorry I lost your PM. What did you say was the total number of members? what are club rules?  and where is located off of 80 at? Thanks.


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Feb 24, 2007)

*JUST NEED 3 NOW*

We need 3 now. Was on land to day Mr Neeese is the news member for 07-08 hunting season. WELCOM.


----------



## WishboneW (Mar 1, 2007)

I will be down this Saturday as will our newest member if any one wants to look around.

Camp is on private land owned by a member, lease is Meade paper co.

My part of the electric bill was $45 for the entire season.


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Mar 5, 2007)

*ttt*

just need 3 more


----------



## tmelrod (Mar 5, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## tmelrod (Mar 5, 2007)

could you tell me some club rules please. looking for me and my 14 year old son. thanks, terry.


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Mar 5, 2007)

*pm*

all pm's  reply to.


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Mar 13, 2007)

*TTT*

all pm are reply to. have a good day.


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Mar 22, 2007)

*ttt*

need 4 will be on land this weekend.


----------



## Blackwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

*Looking for Club*

It's four of us that are looking for a club is it possible to come down and look at the club.


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Mar 30, 2007)

*need 1*

This pass weekend we got 3 new hunters. So we have one place too go.


----------

